# Respray advice/costs



## Blue407 (Mar 26, 2010)

We are considering getting a good condition Ford Puma and getting it resprayed a different colour. It would be a long-term vehicle so don't mind the fact it will not really add to the value.

What sort of cost would we be looking at for a complete respray and is it likely we would be able to do much prep in advance to save money?
We are based in Worcestershire if that makes a difference.

We are probably looking to go from the blue/purple Puma to a proper metallic Purple colour.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Depends how much you want to spend costs will vary really, you may get some one that says then can do it for £800 but I'd be cautious as it seems to cheap, you really need to visit a few body shops and ask to see examples of there work to see quality of it, it's really not how much you spend it's how good you want the end product.

You could do the prep yourself to save money, but if you do it that way any body shop will probably say we won't be held responsible for how it looks when it's painted, a it's all the prep work that will make the paint job.


----------



## Blue407 (Mar 26, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Depends how much you want to spend costs will vary really, you may get some one that says then can do it for £800 but I'd be cautious as it seems to cheap, you really need to visit a few body shops and ask to see examples of there work to see quality of it, it's really not how much you spend it's how good you want the end product.
> 
> You could do the prep yourself to save money, but if you do it that way any body shop will probably say we won't be held responsible for how it looks when it's painted, a it's all the prep work that will make the paint job.


Thanks for the advice.

What sort of price range would we expect to see and what should we expect to be done for that?


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

A full respray can cost anywhere from £1200 (+/- VAT). But anything less than that and i would be worried. Also depends on level of finish you require. But your best bet is go to a body shop directly, find someone local and ask for any client referrals/pictures. Referalls of old clients are best because you can see the quality and durability over time


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

£2500-£5000 ish

most places wont want you prepping as they cant trust you , then you will moan when its not right


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your looking at anywhere from £2000 upwards.
Put it this way we've just done a Mercedes at work full respray and colour change and that cost the customer £6000 for that.


----------



## Blue407 (Mar 26, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Your looking at anywhere from £2000 upwards.
> Put it this way we've just done a Mercedes at work full respray and colour change and that cost the customer £6000 for that.


Ouch, that makes it a lot less of an option for us then 

Is that a strip down to a bare shell? then resprayed?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

wouldnt be stripped back to nothing for that


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Blue407 said:


> Ouch, that makes it a lot less of an option for us then
> 
> Is that a strip down to a bare shell? then resprayed?


No was a strip down to baremetal it had a lot of repairs on it and the labour and paint costs were quite a lot.

It depends how you want it go look at the end of the day, and how good the bodyshop is that are going to do the car. You'll be looking at two grand upwards for what you want done, even if you did the prep work and supplied the paint. Very rare would a bodyshop undertake it, because they haven't prepped it and won't know how well good prep work is, and don't be fooled by cheap paint it's cheap for reason, as my mate found out when he bought some laquer to do his car £11 a litre so you can imagine the gloss level or lack of it.
There's so many factors that go into it it's upto you and how much your willing to spend but as your on DW I would imagine want a nice glossy finish and a car that looks great when finished.


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

Well my mini is away geting roof bonnet and bumper done and costing me £700 and that's a cash and a mate of a mate so I would think any where from £2000 up


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

if its purple already , and ure going purple metallic, u may only want exteriors done, its not gonna look so bad with engine bay, boot well etc already purple?? there are good guys do it on the cheap and on the side, as is there rogues, along with rogue bodyshops. 

you generally get what you pay for in all walks of life, but there are good guys out there at fairprices, who wont have pro-bodyshops overheads.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I had my XR3i resprayed earlier in the year from a bodyshop who are approved for insurance work, so not a back street garage. There was a lot of preperation, old bodge to remove etc. I paid £1,800.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I am just in the process of having my XF done which I hope to pick back up on Monday , This has just cost me £2850

Some prep










All taped up










Nice and shiny










It took me a few visits to different places before I found the one I wanted to leave my car with


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

love the jag!!!


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> I am just in the process of having my XF done which I hope to pick back up on Monday , This has just cost me £2850
> 
> Some prep
> 
> ...


Is that being painted just for a colour change ? or was there a problem ? did you consider getting it wrapped ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought it was wrapped at one point


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I thought it was wrapped at one point


It was wrapped :thumb: , Now back to it's original colour


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

My Impreza is going in for a full respray next week. It will be sprayed the same colour (WR Blue) and that includes the boot-shut and windscreen out, but not the door-shuts.

This will cost me £2515 all in.


----------

